# A GREAT day for HD.....



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm just enjoying my MHD,foxDEThd....like I have been for the last two months....


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep.. It is pretty nice over here at Dish.

Lots of jittery people over in the Direct forums today as their HD's were supposed to be turned on by now and nothing has happened yet.

:lol:


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Rumored to be turned on.

Official D* line is end of the year, which they are still on target for. 

My Sunday Ticket still works well though. Enjoy it while you can, Charlie! 

(Harmless fun, no ill will meant. Just saw your post on the main page.)

Cheers!


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Every time I go to Circuit City they keep saying that E* buys channels from D*. What the hell are they talking about? My dish is pointing toward Echostar sats. How did this rumor get started? They have been telling me this for over a year now. The same group of guys there. I realize they carry D* and not E* but WTH?


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

noneroy said:


> Rumored to be turned on.
> 
> Official D* line is end of the year, which they are still on target for.
> 
> ...


I'm actually thankful of D* making this huge push. It pushes everyone!

But...they had to add a large number of HD to catch up with E*. We are enjoying it thank you!


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, isn't that the joy of competition?

I mean, no one really loses. We'll have HD channels and more bandwidth and you know Charlie is going to go 'tit-for-tat'. And we, the paying customer, get to sit back and reap the benefits (and laugh at cable and their analog channels which eat up 80% of their bandwidth).

There were rumors that at the investor's meeting D* mentioned, again, a partnership with E*.

That would be incredible. The two companies would have enough bandwidth to put comcrap out of bidness.

Cheers my E* brethren!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

booger said:


> Every time I go to Circuit City they keep saying that E* buys channels from D*. What the hell are they talking about? My dish is pointing toward Echostar sats. How did this rumor get started? They have been telling me this for over a year now. The same group of guys there. I realize they carry D* and not E* but WTH?


Simple solution: DON'T GO TO CIRCUIT CITY

You've caught them in one lie, do you think that's the only one they've told you? Take any of their recommendations with several grains of salt.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

noneroy said:


> Hey, isn't that the joy of competition?
> 
> I mean, no one really loses. We'll have HD channels and more bandwidth and you know Charlie is going to go 'tit-for-tat'. And we, the paying customer, get to sit back and reap the benefits (and laugh at cable and their analog channels which eat up 80% of their bandwidth).
> 
> ...


I concur with your comCRAP comment.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Simple solution: DON'T GO TO CIRCUIT CITY.


I have spent more then enough on electronics in the last few years to know that the sales men at CC misinform consumers all the time.

However I agree with not going to CC strictly because of what they did to all of those employees they felt were being over paid. It just isn't right to fire people and then tell them they can reapply for their old job if they are will ing to take a pay cut. I for one have stopped purchasing from this chain and I would admonish others to follow.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

ac_burt said:


> ... I for one have stopped purchasing from this chain and I would admonish others to follow.


Its not limited one chain. Misinformation is everywhere about how and where to get HD. And with the brutal price competition, sometimes everyone has to take a pay cut to survive.

But I don't agree that you should expect others to boycott a store chain, especially when they might be paying a premium to find the same product elsewhere.

I like to thoroughly research purchases online before I go shopping. I don't want to be persuaded to change my mind when I go to pick it up. Once I know what I want, I find the lowest price. Then I usually go to Circuit City and they match it and even discount an extra 10% of the difference.

Plus, if the item drops in price within 30 days (at any store), you can go in and get price protection. I recently saved $240 on an HD LCD TV with price protection at Circuit City -- 28 days after I bought it I saw an ad where it was cheaper elsewhere. CC honored their deal without a question.

And I have seen other chains do some rotten stuff. One, who I wont name, offers killer deals in the Sunday paper and only has a few of the item in stock. You go to get it and its sold out, so then you go to Circuit City, where they often have the item in stock, and they will match the price plus 10% off. This happens so often that now I just save myself the time and go to Circuit City first.

So I'm sorry, but I'm not going to shoot myself in the foot by boycotting Circuit City.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It would appear that Circuit City is having some serious problems.

*Circuit City Has Loss on Lower Prices* Shares Fall 
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conewsstory&refer=conews&tkr=CC:US&sid=azDEXF6z4hNc

*Best Buy Profit Unexpectedly Rises* on Computer Sales 
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ardaVwFWn53c&refer=home


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason why anyone with information about a retailer would not share it with other members of the forum.
> 
> Since you won't reveal the name of this other chain, could you reveal why you're keeping it a secret? Maybe you work there?


I don't work in retail. I'm a self-employed software developer. And my wife is a hospital nurse, so I have no connections to either chain.

And you're right, its silly not to share the name of the place. I have frequently seen Best Buy offer killer deals in their Sunday newspaper ad. And more often than not, I have found the item to be out of stock by the time I get there - shortly after opening.

In the past I would request 'rain checks' at Best Buy. They would take my name and address and phone number. I never got an 'in stock' notification.

But the one thing I like about Best Buy is that they are phasing out rebates.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Years ago people would spend 20% more on items because they wanted excellent service and support. This 20% (give or take) went toward paying enough to attract people who knew what they were doing and as incentive to treat the customers right.

Then discount chains came out and sold the same stuff for 20% less. We still went to the more expensive places to "learn" about what to buy but then we actually bought the item at the discount store patting ourselves on the back on how much we saved.

Little by little the stores with teh quality service and support went out of business as they lost sales to the discount chains. Those that did survive had to lower pay in order to lower prices in order to compete... in effect becoming discount stores themselves.

So who's fault is it? We all want $20 gym shoes but we want to tell companies not to make those $20 gym shoes in 3rd world countries that pay slave wages.

We want Besy Buy, Circuit City and the like to pay wages that will attract smart people willing to provide good service but we only want to pay internet (read: no support) prices.

Example:

I think it goes without saying that customer service for Dish Network (Cable and D* also) is terrible. When you call you are transfered to India and often get a different answer to your question each time you call. Well it's clear that they did this to save money. Would you pay an extra $5 per month on your bill so that Dish could hire top notch people to provide much better support?

Some people would sya yes but many people who never have called would say "no way!"

Nothing is free. You want better service and support then you have to pay for it and it's very clear than the "majority" or people do not want to pay for it.

Years ago people were actually able to work at a store and raise a family on the wages they gained. Today retail is all part-time near-minimum wage work with little or no incentive to do anything extra. CC was wrong to do what they did but do we all not share at least some of the blame? If CC charged 10% more for their products over BB but the sales staff was top notch do you really thing most people would pay the extra 10% or do what was done years ago.... shop at CC but buy at BB.

-JB

P.S. Look at Walmart. They move into an area with smaller stores that offer better service and support but charge more. Within a year or two those smaller stores are gone and then we complain about the rotter service and support when we caused the problem to begin with.


----------



## DarkSol (Feb 11, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Example:
> 
> I think it goes without saying that customer service for Dish Network (Cable and D* also) is terrible. When you call you are transfered to India and often get a different answer to your question each time you call. Well it's clear that they did this to save money. Would you pay an extra $5 per month on your bill so that Dish could hire top notch people to provide much better support?
> 
> ...


An even better example is Dell is now offering exactly this. You can pay extra for "US" support. To me, it isn't worth it, but I know people that have paid extra.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Every big box store offers price protection. What you want is price match +. 

One such place, as an example, is Sears... do some research to find the best price on an item you want that Sears carries then go to Sears to buy it. Show them the lower price and they will match it plus 10% of the diff (other stores offer the same type of price match). The last HDTV I bought I saved an extra $50.00 off the BB price because Best Buy had the same set $500.00 cheaper.


----------

